# Jobs



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

Could anyone please point me in the direction of recruitment agencies on the island.
We are looking to move over soon into the eastern region of the country (paralimini, Nicosia,protaras) and are looking to arrange meetings for when we visit the country soon to sort out arrangements before moving over.
Also looking for any help with letting agencies on the island?

Any help be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lennylou said:


> Could anyone please point me in the direction of recruitment agencies on the island.
> We are looking to move over soon into the eastern region of the country (paralimini, Nicosia,protaras) and are looking to arrange meetings for when we visit the country soon to sort out arrangements before moving over.
> Also looking for any help with letting agencies on the island?
> 
> ...


Have you looked in the jobs section on Expat Forum? There aren't many recruitment agencies, in the form you are probably used to, over here. Cyprus just doesn't do business like that. Its more done by word of mouth or through friends and family. I suggest you also do a websearch for jobs in Cyprus. There are a few websites out there.

As regards letting agencies, I suggest you contact George at Cyprus Life Property Rentals or do a webseach. You will find a lot of private owners advertising their own properties in the Protaras/Kapparis/Agia Napa/Agia Thekla areas. You could also try holiday letting websites as some owners will consider long term bookings. 

The journey between Nicosia and Paralimni/Protaras is not the easiest and I am not sure that it would be feasible to live in one and work in the other. Have you visited the island and tried the journey?


----------



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Babs thanks for your response

Yes we have visited the island before but never nicosia,What can we come to expect from there please? we are planning to visit in a months time to try sort a few things before we move and our intention is to live and work in the same area (sorry was not clear in my message). We really want get our foot in the door and then go from there so will be coming with bit of a budget to fall back on if worst comes to worst.
Thanks for the advice regarding the recruitment and renting we will take that on board and have a look into.

Thanks again much appreciated


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have done the nicosia - protaras run all this week and it isnt fun.. It takes over an hour and this is duing bank holiday with no traffic.. on a normal week day you can add on at least half an hour sitting at the lights near laki bank (the big pointt status thingy).. Also police are always on the highway so don't bother speeding. 

Most people working in nicosia live in nicosia. This is largly due to the very bad traffic. The city its self has a nice little old bit but is generally just blocks and blocks of offcies / flats with hardly any parks or open public areas. 

Rents in in nicosia are more expensive than outside generally... 

What kind of work are you looking for? It may be better to look at Larnaca if you want to stay coastal.


----------



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

We are really hoping to gain any kind of office work but are more than open to working in resturants,bars shops etc to get our feet under the table and have the cash following
We are going to be living within easy distance of area we choose to live, my only experince of Larnaca is the airport and what i have seen/read on the web is there any advice you can offer on the area.
Having looked at houses it seems a lot cheaper as you said.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

lennylou said:


> We are really hoping to gain any kind of office work but are more than open to working in resturants,bars shops etc to get our feet under the table and have the cash following
> We are going to be living within easy distance of area we choose to live, my only experince of Larnaca is the airport and what i have seen/read on the web is there any advice you can offer on the area.
> Having looked at houses it seems a lot cheaper as you said.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Do you have any Cypriot family connections or speak Greek? I ask because these will be of great help in getting a job. There are few jobs available at the moment with unemployment still running fairly high (have you tried the link to EURES)? Most jobs are allocated through word of mouth and will be offered to those within the close-knit family and friends network, followed by cheap immigrant labour (largely from Eastern European nationals). UK expats would be lucky to get a look-in under the present ecomonic climate unless they are applying for something specialist.


----------



## GeorgeGee (Dec 11, 2009)

*Agencies*



lennylou said:


> Could anyone please point me in the direction of recruitment agencies on the island.
> We are looking to move over soon into the eastern region of the country (paralimini, Nicosia,protaras) and are looking to arrange meetings for when we visit the country soon to sort out arrangements before moving over.
> Also looking for any help with letting agencies on the island?
> 
> ...


Try AP Executive based in Nicoisa 22817817- a UK company that may be able to help. Although to be honest only deals with more senior vacancies.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lennylou said:


> We are really hoping to gain any kind of office work but are more than open to working in resturants,bars shops etc to get our feet under the table and have the cash following
> We are going to be living within easy distance of area we choose to live, my only experince of Larnaca is the airport and what i have seen/read on the web is there any advice you can offer on the area.
> Having looked at houses it seems a lot cheaper as you said.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


I have seen a number of signs looking for help in the windows of bars and restaurants around the Ermou street (the main shopping road)/ Finikoudes seafront area (from the marina to the fort) and along Mackenzie (from the fort to the airport). Also some in Oroklini village and along the Oroklini tourist strip but they will go fast. 

Office jobs are unlikely unless you speak Greek, there are too many locals looking for them!

I like the Larnaca area, I would since I live here! What do you want to know?


----------



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes i seen that the Oroklini apartments in the link you sent us to look at and looks nice area and nice houses.
Thanks, we are hoping to visit before main season so that can secure something hopefully.
I read on here that it is not a big benifit to learn fluent Greek would you disagree with that?
Just really what to expect in Laranca (sorry not very precise) are the majority locals of tourist areas? is it similar to Nicosia?
Thanks again


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

Larnaca has more brits than nicosia. As for learning greek you wont need it if you either work at the bottom end of the market (casual work, bar staff, club promoters) or the top (consultants and specialists that are boright in).. If you want something in the middle like office admin bank clerk etc then you will need it.

I wish i could speak greek and am learning because even in a multi national company whos official langurage is english, i find people talk greek over me a lot and it pees me off.. expecially when the greek they are talking is out of their 4rs3 ;-)

I have made some inroads.. malaga.. gamotto geradosu... poostis..shsito and ofcourse megali villa! 

Please note above are my estimations of how the word sounds not a translation and they are wrong.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

lennylou said:


> Yes i seen that the Oroklini apartments in the link you sent us to look at and looks nice area and nice houses.
> Thanks, we are hoping to visit before main season so that can secure something hopefully.
> I read on here that it is not a big benifit to learn fluent Greek would you disagree with that?
> Just really what to expect in Laranca (sorry not very precise) are the majority locals of tourist areas? is it similar to Nicosia?
> Thanks again


Nicosia is where the majority of job opportunities will probably be had for the middling positions Zeebo mentioned - it is a bit more cosmoplitan than Larnaca but has a reputation of being impersonal and not particularly pleasant to live if you like bar culture (there certainly isn't a tourist strip like you would find in the coastal resorts and the expats are hidden away in the suburbs). Larnaca has quite a number of British ex-pats of Cypriot origin. It is undergoing a lot of redevelopment and there may be unskilled job opportunities there. The Eastern end of the island is where the mass beach tourist strips are (Paralimni, Agia Napa etc) but these areas are dead in the winter and largely depopulated, and some say that it will continue like that this summer as mass beach tourism seems to have died a death because of the recession and the fact that cheaper holidays and flights are now available elseswhere - the competition for barwork etc will therefore be intense...Paphos is where the majority of British ex-pats are and it is more of an all round resort - problem here again will be lots of people chasing relatively few jobs.


----------



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

That was my understanding Zeebo, can i asked where are based please? was it a work decision which took you where u are and is Larnaca a year round resort or seasonal like Protaras etc??

I can only guess what they mean anyway so wouldn't worry!!  


cheers


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

Im based in Nicosia for work and i also live in nicosia. Im Orthodox and quite fancied living in a country where people wouldnt go all fundamental-athiest at me when they saw a cross round my neck so just for a laugh i applied online for a job.. i got the interview then got the job. The job i got offered was less than my uk salary by over 10k but i thought "ahh its cheaper in cyprus"... BIG mistake lol.. it isnt cheaper! factor in housing and it is lots more expensive.. 

Im naturally quite er conservative with cash (ok im a bit tight) and in the UK wouldnt pay a pound for a milkshake.. out here im now addicted to these tiny little choclate milk drinks and spend about 3 quid a day.. you just gotta go with it! 

Larnaca isnt really a resort its a costal city with a seaside touristy but.. Ok think of nicosia as somwhere like warwick (land locked small city) and larnaca is i dunno swansea?.. terrible examples but that is all i could think of.. sorry

Are you bringing kids? that is the other issue for me.. 

If you aint then JFDI!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh just gotta re-itterate Kimonas' comment.. Protaras, napa paralimni are all resorts.. i went there in Jan and it was a scary ghost town.. now it is unrecognisable! If your staying longer than the summer then please forget these places!.. 

Also i like paphos and if your living of a pension or rent they great! but if are one of us unlucky people who have to work then i would stay away.. With larnaca,nicosia and limassol you can commute between them.. (like a magic triangle of work!.. But paphos is just too far... Its Noirwich.. takes forever to get to and away from


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done the nicosia - protaras run all this week and it isnt fun.. It takes over an hour and this is duing bank holiday with no traffic.. on a normal week day you can add on at least half an hour sitting at the lights near laki bank (the big pointt status thingy).. Also police are always on the highway so don't bother speeding.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree about the Green Areas in Nicosia - I guess it depends on where you live exactly, but we're in Strovolos in the middle of the Banks and office blocks, but also within 5 - 10 minutes walk we have access to two municipal parks and one National Forest Park - Acropolis park has a great area for the kids to play and is very well kept - there's also several riverside walks that have been just fabulous over the last few months because of the rains - loads of wild life to see, frogs, kingfishers, dippers and excellent facilities/seating/toilets every mile or so (the linear park runs from the Old Town Park for several miles out past the Strovolos Theatre and along the Troodos road towards the Grammer School. I think I've done more pleasant stroling in Parks in Nicosia than I ever did studying in Sheffield which is supposed to be the Greenest City in the UK...


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hang on? I have head these rumous of parks but after 3 trips to athalassa i have only found an abandoned universoty.. where are these places? I know lakatamia wquite well now and have been throiugh strovolos a bit (the infamous jumbo and metro).. but have only seen blocks..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Larnaca has more brits than nicosia. As for learning greek you wont need it if you either work at the bottom end of the market (casual work, bar staff, club promoters) or the top (consultants and specialists that are boright in).. If you want something in the middle like office admin bank clerk etc then you will need it.
> 
> ...


 malaga should be malacca. But don't call anyone that to their face unless you want a smack.


----------



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

Nope no kids were are both mid 20's so have benifit of not lot of commitments just jobs to give up and a rental home over here (best do it when not lot to lose).
To be honest we have only ever visited paralimini,laranca (briefly, napa, nissi etc) so limited knowledge of the island.
We were over as recent as sep so know that prices have risen but i guess its hard to find a place that has not.
Where did u apply for your job?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lennylou said:


> Nope no kids were are both mid 20's so have benifit of not lot of commitments just jobs to give up and a rental home over here (best do it when not lot to lose).
> To be honest we have only ever visited paralimini,laranca (briefly, napa, nissi etc) so limited knowledge of the island.
> We were over as recent as sep so know that prices have risen but i guess its hard to find a place that has not.
> Where did u apply for your job?


You will find that rental prices are falling and you can usually negotiate a good deal with most landlords as there are so many empty properties.


----------



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

And malacca means?


----------



## lennylou (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats good to know is that all accross the country prices can fall or certain areas? how safe is the rent? can they just boot u out at anytime? sorry being negative


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

lennylou said:


> Thats good to know is that all accross the country prices can fall or certain areas? how safe is the rent? can they just boot u out at anytime? sorry being negative


H Kimonas,

Where did you go walking in Sheffield?
I live near Rivelin Valley and we have some spectecular walks and places of interest.

Regards
Donna


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lennylou said:


> That was my understanding Zeebo, can i asked where are based please? was it a work decision which took you where u are and is Larnaca a year round resort or seasonal like Protaras etc??
> 
> I can only guess what they mean anyway so wouldn't worry!!
> 
> ...


At one stage Larnaca was the capital of Cyprus (Kimon). I would not describe it as a city, but you can't really consider it as a resort either. Its a town that has a good beach and a nice promenade alongside. It has a population of around 120,000 which is about half the population of Swansea or Southampton.

Larnaca is also one of the districts (equivalent of a county) in Cyprus.

The difference between Protaras or Agia Napa and Larnaca is that the first two are primarily tourist resorts that die out of season. Larnaca attracts visitors all year long, probably as much because of the airport than its history. Its strategic position about 45 minutes by car from Nicosia also helps. It also has a port and a marina.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

bert said:


> H Kimonas,
> 
> Where did you go walking in Sheffield?
> I live near Rivelin Valley and we have some spectecular walks and places of interest.
> ...


I used to cut through the Botanical Gardens on my way from the Halls of residence to Mappin Street and the Archaeology Department - great city. We also did a fair amount of excavations and surveying in the Peak District National Park. Of course Cyprus is a lot smaller and much less aware of its rapidly depleting national treasures, but there are quite a few unspoiled stretches if you know where to look - I know it's controversial and in its own way a tragedy, but the buffer zone has acted like a huge nature reserve - perhaps in the future parts of it could be turned into a Memorial Park...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I used to cut through the Botanical Gardens on my way from the Halls of residence to Mappin Street and the Archaeology Department - great city. We also did a fair amount of excavations and surveying in the Peak District National Park. Of course Cyprus is a lot smaller and much less aware of its rapidly depleting national treasures, but there are quite a few unspoiled stretches if you know where to look - I know it's controversial and in its own way a tragedy, but the buffer zone has acted like a huge nature reserve - perhaps in the future parts of it could be turned into a Memorial Park...


Off topic I know, but I recently stayed in Mappin and Rivelin wards at Thornbury hospital in Sheffield.:crutch:


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Off topic I know, but I recently stayed in Mappin and Rivelin wards at Thornbury hospital in Sheffield.:crutch:


Just goes to show what a small world it is!

Donna


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

BabsM said:


> I have seen a number of signs looking for help in the windows of bars and restaurants around the Ermou street (the main shopping road)/ Finikoudes seafront area (from the marina to the fort) and along Mackenzie (from the fort to the airport). Also some in Oroklini village and along the Oroklini tourist strip but they will go fast.
> 
> Office jobs are unlikely unless you speak Greek, there are too many locals looking for them!
> 
> I like the Larnaca area, I would since I live here! What do you want to know?


Hi Babs.
I know this is an old thread but it is particularly relevant to me. My husband and I are probably moving to Cyprus soon and I will be looking for work; my husband will be on a good salary (so I don't really have to work) - but I still would like to. My experience is in administration and I gather from these threads that work is hard to find, particularly admin - if you don't know the language. I am actually willing to try anything, but am assuming that any of the signs re bar work etc. all require staff with hospitality experience. I am desparate to work - so any suggestions you can make would be much appreciated. I guess, it is best to wait until we move - then worry about it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BrissyExpat said:


> Hi Babs.
> I know this is an old thread but it is particularly relevant to me. My husband and I are probably moving to Cyprus soon and I will be looking for work; my husband will be on a good salary (so I don't really have to work) - but I still would like to. My experience is in administration and I gather from these threads that work is hard to find, particularly admin - if you don't know the language. I am actually willing to try anything, but am assuming that any of the signs re bar work etc. all require staff with hospitality experience. I am desparate to work - so any suggestions you can make would be much appreciated. I guess, it is best to wait until we move - then worry about it.


Hi,

Most bar jobs etc do not require hospitality experience, simply a good personality and a willingness and ability to do the job.
However once you are living here if you get out and meet people and maybe go knowcking on doors you might find a better job which suits your admin experience.
The fact that your husband has a well paid job will mean that you don't have to take the first thing that comes along so why go down the road of bar work which is poorly paid and anti social hours?

Good luck in whatever you do.

Veronica


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most bar jobs etc do not require hospitality experience, simply a good personality and a willingness and ability to do the job.
> However once you are living here if you get out and meet people and maybe go knowcking on doors you might find a better job which suits your admin experience.
> ...


Hi Veronica
Thank you for replying. After reading some of the threads regarding work in Cyprus - was starting to feel a little disheartened; but after your comment am feeling a little more positive. Will take your recommendations and put them into practice when and if I move. Am a great believer in networking so can see the merit in your advice. Thank you once again.


----------

